

Show HN: Curated YouTube videos - clipsio
http://clipsio.com

======
clipsio
I made a web app for playing curated videos that are split into a few
categories like music (default), movie trailers and comedy.

The videos play in a embedded youtube player and I made a playlist on the
right that you can scroll through.

